# What Does this Mean?



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 1, 2021)

I just spent $18,000 on a new car (I did need to take out a loan, but I paid more than half of the price of the car upfront), but I find myself unable to spend far less than that (only $1,000 to $2,000) on laser hair removal or liposuction, which makes me wonder if I am truly as dedicated to improving my body as I believe myself to be.

Having a reliable method of transportation is obviously a high priority, but should not having an ideal body be a _top_ priority? I can easily purchase a new car at any time, but I cannot simply trade my body for a better one whenever I wish to do so.

What does this say about me, that I was willing to spend money on a new car, but not to improve my body? Am I a hypocrite? Are my priorities messed up? What does everyone else say about this?

I can say this with certainty: when my grandmother dies, and my family sells her house, I will save the majority of my share for my own house, but I shall be certain to allocate a portion of that money for cosmetic procedures.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Karasu (Dec 1, 2021)

I think you should pay the fucking price for a good body - and the price (which not a lot of people are willing to pay) is hard work. Because it's real then, it's yours,  and you earned it with effort. Having paid the price it will be something you will not let go of very easily.

Can't really speak to the hair removal thingy tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 1, 2021)

They say that laser hair removal isn't permanent. And it'll eventually grow back.   Which is unfortunate.

And why would you need liposuction? Are you overweight? Just just lose weight with diet and exercise. I figured you were fit since you said you exercise all the time.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Djomla (Dec 1, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Karasu (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2021)

Not sure how close things are to you, but spending money on a car sounds like a good investment.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 1, 2021)

Yeah, why do you need liposuction? Thought you had an average body shape. Or are you talking about "targeted" liposuction. I think you said before about getting it to bring out a six pack but everyone here believed it to be a scam.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 1, 2021)

Karasu said:


> I think you should pay the fucking price for a good body - and the price (which not a lot of people are willing to pay) is hard work. Because it's real then, it's yours,  and you earned it with effort. Having paid the price it will be something you will not let go of very easily.





Skyfall said:


> And why would you need liposuction? Are you overweight? Just just lose weight with diet and exercise. I figured you were fit since you said you exercise all the time.





Vagrant Tom said:


> Yeah, why do you need liposuction? Thought you had an average body shape. Or are you talking about "targeted" liposuction. I think you said before about getting it to bring out a six pack but everyone here believed it to be a scam.



I have discussed this, before, but my job prevents me from exercising as frequently as I would like to do. Can any of you here understand what it is like to have a job that consumes your time and leaves you with little room for anything else? If I worked fewer hours per week, I would have much more time for exercising.

And I am certainly not overweight; my abdominal region is simply not as flat as I wish that it were, which is weird, because I have always been active and have never been lazy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Can any of you here understand what it is like to have a job that consumes your time and leaves you with little room for anything else?



Yes. I suspect I work more hours than you as well. I am lazy because I know I could make the exercise work in my schedule but don't. Many people I know make sure time is made for exercise, regardless of working hours.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 1, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Yes. I suspect I work more hours than you as well. I am lazy because I know I could make the exercise work in my schedule but don't. Many people I know make sure time is made for exercise, regardless of working hours.



I hope that you are not saying that I am lazy, because I am not; if I decided to exercise more frequently with my current work schedule, I would need to take that time away from sleeping, and losing sleep is even worse for one's health than is a lack of exercise.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 1, 2021)

So you wake up in the morning, immediately go to work, have no break during work then go home and immediately go to sleep? I am sure you can find at least 30 minutes for some intense exercise. 

Not calling you lazy, calling myself lazy. But I think you could exercise but, deep down, you'd rather do other things with your time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I suspect I work more hours than you as well


You do.  Actually most people do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 1, 2021)

if i went out on a date with a guy, and he told me had liposuction i would just think he had a little dick

Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2021)

Is this a brag thread. *shrug*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> So you wake up in the morning, immediately go to work, have no break during work then go home and immediately go to sleep? I am sure you can find at least 30 minutes for some intense exercise.
> 
> Not calling you lazy, calling myself lazy. But I think you could exercise but, deep down, you'd rather do other things with your time.



I do go to the gym several days each week, but, if I worked fewer hours, I could spend more time there than what I currently do.

Also, abdominal muscles are among the most difficult muscles in the body to exercise, because they are used so infrequently; what everyday tasks involve the abdominal muscles?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I just spent $18,000 on a new car (I did need to take out a loan, but I paid more than half of the price of the car upfront), but I find myself unable to spend far less than that (only $1,000 to $2,000) on laser hair removal or liposuction, which makes me wonder if I am truly as dedicated to improving my body as I believe myself to be.
> 
> Having a reliable method of transportation is obviously a high priority, but should not having an ideal body be a _top_ priority? I can easily purchase a new car at any time, but I cannot simply trade my body for a better one whenever I wish to do so.
> 
> ...



Buy the car isn't the same thing as other things. I spent alot more on my car, but I still don't care for skincare products for instance. 

Why do you focus so much on getting "*an ideal body*"? Is it about girls or something else?


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 2, 2021)

What car did you get?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Why do you focus so much on getting "*an ideal body*"? Is it about girls or something else?



Yes, attracting women is a major part of my desire to improve my body; it certainly is not the only reason, as I also am seeking to do it so that I shall feel better about myself, but I do wish to attract women with my appearance (obviously, I want to attract women with my personality, as well, but I need to first use my appearance, or they shall not bother to take the time to know my personality).



Delta Shell said:


> What car did you get?



I got a 2019 Toyota Corolla, which is a considerable upgrade from my previous car, a 2013 Dodge Dart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 2, 2021)

A reliable vehicle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, attracting women is a major part of my desire to improve my body; it certainly is not the only reason, as I also am seeking to do it so that I shall feel better about myself, but I do wish to attract women with my appearance (obviously, I want to attract women with my personality, as well, but I need to first use my appearance, or they shall not bother to take the time to know my personality).


That is a misconception from a lot of people. Men just need to look nice and neat. I would say focus 10% - 20% on your looks and 80% on your personality and skills.

Back in the days, I was 65KG and benching 100KG. And I like to think that I'm some hot shit, but then I realise I wasted too much time at the gym and not on what actually matters.

But again, no harm in trying to be healthy. liposuction though 

And as far as this thread is concern, nothing wrong with picking and choosing what you spend your money on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 3, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do go to the gym several days each week, but, if I worked fewer hours, I could spend more time there than what I currently do.
> 
> Also, abdominal muscles are among the most difficult muscles in the body to exercise, because they are used so infrequently; what everyday tasks involve the abdominal muscles?



Abs are actually one of the easiest muscle groups to exercise. And if your body fat is low enough they show up quite nicely - which is easily achievable by not eating too much. That aside, you either need to increase duration or intensity. 

I doubt seriously that you have to make choices between sleep and exercise. How much time do you post here? Just make it happen.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 3, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> if i went out on a date with a guy, and he told me had liposuction i would just think he had a little dick


----------



## Yamato (Dec 4, 2021)

Not motivated enough to exercise couple hours most days of the week to lose the fat. And by exercise, not just half an hour of walking  
Intense cardio workouts, calisthenics, swimming, joining a gym and having a personal trainer. 24 hour fitness is about $400 a year If I remember, or maybe a hundred bucks less. Go in anytime you want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *What does everyone else say about this?*


I have nothing to say about this, other than saying I have nothing to say.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 4, 2021)

If you want the lipo and laser go for it bro.

Get the TRT too while you're at it. You do you. Everyone is doing some shit to make them feel and look better.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do go to the gym several days each week, but, if I worked fewer hours, I could spend more time there than what I currently do.
> 
> Also, abdominal muscles are among the most difficult muscles in the body to exercise, because they are used so infrequently; what everyday tasks involve the abdominal muscles?


???

almost everything engages the core, what are you talking about

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't think you need all of that much to get an ideal body.
 I just do calisthenics: infra-abdominals, abdominals and push-ups; my body is just fine like that.

Or do I just have august genetics?


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 4, 2021)

Rin said:


> I don't think you need all of that much to get an ideal body.
> I just do calisthenics: infra-abdominals, abdominals and push-ups; my body is just fine like that.
> 
> Or do I just have august genetics?


More difficult as you get older. DDJ is middle aged now.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2021)

i doubt ddj has bad genetics, he's just:
- getting older
- lazy and makes excuses for himself
- works out in non-optimal ways
- doesn't know how to diet
- doesn't listen to advice

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Rin (Dec 4, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> More difficult as you get older. DDJ is middle aged now.


I see... Too bad, oneself ought to affiliate that cacoethe in the tenure ages. 

Well, if you have no usury and/or time to emprehend in your body, why not in your personality?


----------



## Rin (Dec 4, 2021)

Wait... That useful emote is not a carrot? I swore it was a carrot, but is that a tool?

O, heavens...


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 4, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i doubt ddj has bad genetics, he's just:
> - getting older
> - lazy and makes excuses for himself
> - works out in non-optimal ways
> ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2021)

Rin said:


> Wait... That useful emote is not a carrot? I sweared it was a carrot, but is that a tool?
> 
> O, heavens...


It's clearly a wrench

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 5, 2021)

I see laziness here


----------



## Karasu (Dec 5, 2021)

What does this mean?



Atlantic Storm said:


> i doubt ddj has bad genetics, he's just:
> - getting older
> - lazy and makes excuses for himself
> - works out in non-optimal ways
> ...



This is what it means.


Not being a dick - at the end of the day you have to live with yourself. But I promise you - if you just fucking make it happen you will feel so much better.


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do go to the gym several days each week

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> More difficult as you get older. DDJ is middle aged now.



I am not middle aged, yet; I am 34, so I still have six more years until I could be considered "middle aged."



Atlantic Storm said:


> i doubt ddj has bad genetics, he's just:
> - getting older
> - lazy and makes excuses for himself
> - works out in non-optimal ways
> ...



I limit the amount of fat and carbohydrates that I consume, so my diet is not a problem; I very much would like to have a personal trainer, but I am not certain how expensive they are, and the only days on which I would be able to user their services would be Saturday and Sunday, which I reserve for spending time with my family and friends.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2021)

it’s impressive how your response to my post ticks off almost everything i just said

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not middle aged, yet; I am 34, so I still have six more years until I could be considered "middle aged."
> 
> 
> 
> I limit the amount of fat and carbohydrates that I consume, so my diet is not a problem; I very much would like to have a personal trainer, but I am not certain how expensive they are, and the only days on which I would be able to user their services would be Saturday and Sunday, which I reserve for spending time with my family and friends.


Oh wow your only solution is to pay for a procedure!
What a predicament.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> it’s impressive how your response to my post ticks off almost everything i just said



Have I ever openly and directly insulted you? I do not wish to tell a moderator how a moderator should be behaving, but I do not believe that your behavior is what a moderator should be displaying.



RemChu said:


> Oh wow your only solution is to pay for a procedure!
> What a predicament.



As I said in the opening post of this thread, when my family eventually sells my grandmother's house, I shall be certain to save a portion of my share of it for laser hair removal and either liposuction or EMScuplting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Have I ever openly and directly insulted you? I do not wish to tell a moderator how a moderator should be behaving, but I do not believe that your behavior is what a moderator should be displaying.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said in the opening post of this thread, when my family eventually sells my grandmother's house, I shall be certain to save a portion of my share of it for laser hair removal and either liposuction or EMScuplting.


Very wise financial decision.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Have I ever openly and directly insulted you? I do not wish to tell a moderator how a moderator should be behaving, but I do not believe that your behavior is what a moderator should be displaying.



I think you're overreacting to his post a little. I wouldn't really call what he said an insult.



DemonDragonJ said:


> As I said in the opening post of this thread, when my family eventually sells my grandmother's house, I shall be certain to save a portion of my share of it for laser hair removal and either liposuction or EMScuplting.



I am very dubious about EMS sculpting. I don't believe it really works.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I think you're overreacting to his post a little. I wouldn't really call what he said an insult.



My overreacting to another user's post is nothing new, and I think that is is very good that I have sufficient self-awareness to recognize that.



Vagrant Tom said:


> I am very dubious about EMS sculpting. I don't believe it really works.



There are numerous options to consider: freezing the fat cells, heating the fat cells, directly sucking them out of the body, or stimulating the muscles, which ideally will cause the fat cells to die. I have pressed ice packs against my body, but that never worked, and I do not feel like immersing myself in a bath tub filled with icy water; I shall not eve bother with attempting to use heat, since cold has not worked; I shall conduct research for the remaining two options, because I do not wish to spend a large amount of money on a procedure unless it shall work.

Having said that, we have lost focus on the original subject of this thread; why was I willing to spend money on a new car, but not on my body? What does that say about my priorities, or about me in general?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2021)

Please continue to uodate us on your fat sculpting journey.

I may get a Brazilian butt lift (BBL) procedure to excentuate my posterior, signaling my reproductive viability to potential mates.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Please continue to uodate us on your fat sculpting journey.
> 
> I may get a Brazilian butt lift (BBL) procedure to excentuate my posterior, signaling my reproductive viability to potential mates.



I have never understood the appeal of such a procedure, since I find excessively large buttocks to be unattractive, rather than attractive, but I shall definitely keep everyone informed of what I plan to do next, in that regard.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2021)

>sees EMS sculpting mentioned again 
>deep sigh

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have never understood the appeal of such a procedure, since I find excessively large buttocks to be unattractive, rather than attractive,


this some white guy shit. you prefer your girl to have no ass? couldn't be me, cuz.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I prefer women who are very lean and athletic, like swimmers, not women with overly large breasts and buttocks, like erotic film actresses.


i'd rather fucc a Kardashian type than a Michael Phelps type but that's me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> i'd rather fucc a Kardashian type than a Michael Phelps type but that's me



I would much rather have Kiera Knightly over Pamela Anderson, but that is simply my preference, as well.


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> >sees EMS sculpting mentioned again
> >deep sigh


he still believes in the 3D printed houses too.


----------



## dergeist (Dec 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I hope that you are not saying that I am lazy, because I am not; if I decided to exercise more frequently with my current work schedule, I would need to take that time away from sleeping, and losing sleep is even worse for one's health than is a lack of exercise.



No bathing time

You could just intermittent fast for 20-23 hrs a day. You'll lose the flab pretty quick.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 6, 2021)

dergeist said:


> No bathing time



I shower or bathe every day, as I am very serious about cleanliness and hygiene.



dergeist said:


> You could just intermittent fast for 20-23 hrs a day. You'll lose the flab pretty quick.



I have thought about doing that, but I feel that that is too extreme of a solution; it is better to eat only a bare minimum of food, to ensure that one's body fat does not increase.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have thought about doing that, but I feel that that is too extreme of a solution; it is better to eat only a bare minimum of food, to ensure that one's body fat does not increase.


Liposuction is way more extreme. haha

Intermittent fasting has worked great for me in the past.

If you're not overweight it would only take a month or two of solid dieting and eating in a calorie deficit to reach that level.  I'd just dig deep these next two months and really try and make that physical change. No need for a procedure when something so simple and quick can get you to your goal.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Liposuction is way more extreme. haha


psh, fasting is clearly more extreme!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> i'd rather fucc a Kardashian type than a Michael Phelps type but that's me


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2021)

ok i need MY BELLY FAT TO GO DOWN, like VERY SOON. i cant take this anymore. i am checking my waistline and it is wider. every hour, check waist, wider. i cant take this anymore, i have over calorie intake, by a lot. it is what it is. but i need the belly fat to GO DOWN ALREADY. can CoolSculpting DO SOMETHING???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 17, 2021)

Rin said:


> I don't think you need all of that much to get an ideal body.
> I just do calisthenics: infra-abdominals, abdominals and push-ups; my body is just fine like that.
> 
> Or do I just have august genetics?



No, you probably have December genetics.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 17, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have pressed ice packs against my body, but that never worked




Might as well try laying in snow overnight during a blizzard.


----------



## Rin (Dec 17, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> No, you probably have December genetics.


That was no good.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 17, 2021)

Rin said:


> That was no good.



You're no good, Maru

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 17, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> You're no good, Maru


And even then you still love me.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2021)

Rin said:


> And even then you still love me.


what is love!~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 17, 2021)

Jim said:


> what is love!~


Geniuses like Plato and Shakespeare couldn't dissect the love, you can't expect a random to answer you that, precisely.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 17, 2021)

Rin said:


> And even then you still love me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 17, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


>


<3

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

December genetics are best genetics

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

I realise that everyone (including me) focused on your desire to waste money on body sculpting or whatever.

But what you should have done is bought a cheaper car and invested the rest of the cash with the goal of saving for a house. You mentioned in the relationship thread you pay an extortionate $800 to live with your parents. You should try negotiate that down. Tell them if they let you save more you'll be able to move out faster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

